# 11dpo & feeling queasy



## Anna2208

Hi All,

Trying not to get my hopes up but I'm 11dpo and the past two mornings I've woke up feeling very queasy. Today being the worst. i've been feeling exhausted since 5dpo and of late my boobs have felt only slightly tender and i've felt gassy and uncomfortable down below. Trying so hard to resist poas! Last night I was so restless - ended up getting up at 5am to do housework. Crazy!:wacko:

Anybody else feeling this way at the moment?

A x


----------



## Ksterny

I don't have your will power, I would have to test. I'm 11dpo and got a bfn with fmu with similar symptoms the main being my emotions and this weird full sensation deep behind my pubic bone. I'm TIRED too.


----------



## hunnybun

Hi...
I'm 11 dpo too and feel absolutely exhausted! I have really sore nipples (sorry if tmi) and just feel generally bleugh! I'm hoping this is a good sign. I've had 2 miscarriages within the last 6 months, so I'm hoping if I am, that this one will stick this time. When are you going to poas? I'm not sure how much longer i can hold out for, but i'm scared of it being a BFN. AF is due on Sunday although it has been completely messed up since the miscarriages and this month was the 1st time I have gone back to my normal 27 day cycle.

Got everything crossed this is our time.....sending lots of baby dust to you.

H x


----------



## Anna2208

Hey ladies xx

I'm not sure where my willpower is coming from lol I've poas so many times at 11dpo and got a BFN, I just don't think I can handle the disappointment at the moment.

Ksterny - don't give up yet! I know it's hard but we've got to have hope x 

Hunnybun - I am so so sorry for your loss x Let's hope if your cycle has returned to normal so has your uterus etc and that little bean will stick! I had a mc in July at 10 weeks and was told to wait a cycle, but didn't. So this is my 3rd cycle since my mc. I did accupuncture when I got my BFP last time but I've given up on that because I just don't want to mess around with my system. Have you taken a test yet? I will, if you will.....?

So update on me: I woke up this morning and felt very queasy again. It felt like motion sickness? It seems to last around an hour and then came back as I was walking into work. Oh yes, and again, I woke up at 5am and couldn't get back to sleep then fell asleep on the train coming to work. Go figure?! My OH wanted me to test this morning but I chickened out. Maybe I'll take the plunge tomorrow with the Clear Blue Digital I've bought - will it be sensitive enough though? My AF is due Saturday xx

Baby Dust to you both!!! x


----------



## midgey123

I've been feeling really sick the past couple of days? I feel really dizzy and icky if that makes sense! Hope it's a bfp for you :) your symptoms sound good!


----------



## hopingbfp80

I'm 11dpo today... 

this year I've had 2 mc , first one ended at 7.5 weeks no more heartbeat, 2nd mc in July had a bleed in the sac and never obtained a heartbeat was 6.5 wks.. so of course we ttc again and yesterday took a hpt and got a bfp, line was kind of light, tested again yesterday afternoon and line was darker.. had one more test left, took it this morning and line didn't seem as dark as yesterday afternoons test. My af is due Wed, 10/17.. anyone experience this ? I've had minimal symptoms, very slight cramping on right side for a week or so now and right bb more sore then left, and I feel like my sense of smell has definitely been alittle sensitive the past few days.. a lil gassy.. Please share your stories, I am of course very nervous and trying to not get my hopes up yet. Bld work to check progesterone and hcg was done today, results won't be back 'til tomorrow.. 

Baby dust to al!!


----------



## Anna2208

midgey123 said:


> I've been feeling really sick the past couple of days? I feel really dizzy and icky if that makes sense! Hope it's a bfp for you :) your symptoms sound good!


Hey Midgey,


What dpo are you? I've been feeling sick since 10dpo but only in the mornings. I've had a few dizzy spells too and feel like I just can't focus. Is that like you? Also, every day since 5dpo I have felt so so tired. My boobs are fine and don't feel tender anymore and that was my telling point before I got my last BFP. Fingers crossed for testing on Saturday X so scared!

Hope your sickness turns out to the be a big BFP for you x


----------



## Anna2208

hopingbfp80 said:


> I'm 11dpo today...
> 
> this year I've had 2 mc , first one ended at 7.5 weeks no more heartbeat, 2nd mc in July had a bleed in the sac and never obtained a heartbeat was 6.5 wks.. so of course we ttc again and yesterday took a hpt and got a bfp, line was kind of light, tested again yesterday afternoon and line was darker.. had one more test left, took it this morning and line didn't seem as dark as yesterday afternoons test. My af is due Wed, 10/17.. anyone experience this ? I've had minimal symptoms, very slight cramping on right side for a week or so now and right bb more sore then left, and I feel like my sense of smell has definitely been alittle sensitive the past few days.. a lil gassy.. Please share your stories, I am of course very nervous and trying to not get my hopes up yet. Bld work to check progesterone and hcg was done today, results won't be back 'til tomorrow..
> 
> Baby dust to al!!

First of all I am so sorry for the loss of your two little beans. I have everything crossed that those dark lines you've got remain. I really do feel for you having to play the waiting game for those test results. I'd be climbing the walls! Getting a positive (or so I've heard) is pretty much a done deal when testing. I've never experienced it though myself; it's either been a straight yes or no for me :-( 

I really do hope everything works out and your BFP is confirmed xxx


----------



## midgey123

Anna2208 said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling really sick the past couple of days? I feel really dizzy and icky if that makes sense! Hope it's a bfp for you :) your symptoms sound good!
> 
> 
> Hey Midgey,
> 
> 
> What dpo are you? I've been feeling sick since 10dpo but only in the mornings. I've had a few dizzy spells too and feel like I just can't focus. Is that like you? Also, every day since 5dpo I have felt so so tired. My boobs are fine and don't feel tender anymore and that was my telling point before I got my last BFP. Fingers crossed for testing on Saturday X so scared!
> 
> Hope your sickness turns out to the be a big BFP for you xClick to expand...

I got my bfp yesterday :) hope these are good signs for you anna :) x


----------



## hopingbfp80

Anna2208 said:


> hopingbfp80 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 11dpo today...
> 
> this year I've had 2 mc , first one ended at 7.5 weeks no more heartbeat, 2nd mc in July had a bleed in the sac and never obtained a heartbeat was 6.5 wks.. so of course we ttc again and yesterday took a hpt and got a bfp, line was kind of light, tested again yesterday afternoon and line was darker.. had one more test left, took it this morning and line didn't seem as dark as yesterday afternoons test. My af is due Wed, 10/17.. anyone experience this ? I've had minimal symptoms, very slight cramping on right side for a week or so now and right bb more sore then left, and I feel like my sense of smell has definitely been alittle sensitive the past few days.. a lil gassy.. Please share your stories, I am of course very nervous and trying to not get my hopes up yet. Bld work to check progesterone and hcg was done today, results won't be back 'til tomorrow..
> 
> Baby dust to al!!
> 
> First of all I am so sorry for the loss of your two little beans. I have everything crossed that those dark lines you've got remain. I really do feel for you having to play the waiting game for those test results. I'd be climbing the walls! Getting a positive (or so I've heard) is pretty much a done deal when testing. I've never experienced it though myself; it's either been a straight yes or no for me :-(
> 
> I really do hope everything works out and your BFP is confirmed xxxClick to expand...

Thank you sooo much!!! and am hoping a BFP for you!!! :)


----------



## undomestic

I'm 11dpo, slightly queasy and feel like I've been run over by a truck.. and yesterday got a BFN with a 25mIU sensitivity test. :(

Hope you get a BFP.


----------



## hunnybun

Well finally gave in and did a test this morning at 12dpo but BFN i'm afraid.:nope: Boobs still sore,still feel rubbish and i'm really tired. Burst into tears yesterday for no real reason. I think that because I want this so much that I may be over spotting the symptoms. AF is due on Sunday so I still have a chance.

Congrats Midgey on your BFP :thumbup:

Got everything crossed for us all...I really hope this is all of our time. 

Babydust for everyone :dust:


----------



## Anna2208

midgey123 said:


> Anna2208 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling really sick the past couple of days? I feel really dizzy and icky if that makes sense! Hope it's a bfp for you :) your symptoms sound good!
> 
> 
> Hey Midgey,
> 
> 
> What dpo are you? I've been feeling sick since 10dpo but only in the mornings. I've had a few dizzy spells too and feel like I just can't focus. Is that like you? Also, every day since 5dpo I have felt so so tired. My boobs are fine and don't feel tender anymore and that was my telling point before I got my last BFP. Fingers crossed for testing on Saturday X so scared!
> 
> Hope your sickness turns out to the be a big BFP for you xClick to expand...
> 
> I got my bfp yesterday :) hope these are good signs for you anna :) xClick to expand...

Hey Midgey, I got brave and took a test tonight and got a BFP! Holy sh..........cow!!!! Double edge sword though because I got my smear results tonight too and they're abnormal :-(

Hunnybun and undomestic - it ain't over until that hag arrives so let's hope your levels go nuts over the next 2 days and we all get our BFPs!! Xx


----------



## iamsavita

Hi everyone!! I'm 11 dpo today as well. I've been tracking my symptoms with countdowntopregancy.com. I had really bad cramping 8 dpo, but it went away. I'm a little queasy, but not enough to have to want to puke. (However I was reading the morning sickness starts around 4-6 weeks) I feel really gassy, bloated and a little light headed, but all these symptoms can mean AF is coming soon... 

So I don't know what to expect. I'm going out tomorrow to get the cheapest test at the drug store. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, I'm expecting a BFN. 

Good Luck to you ladies!


----------



## iamsavita

Congrats Anna!! :happydance: whoohooo! 

I hope we all get a :bfp: too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Anna2208

iamsavita said:


> Hi everyone!! I'm 11 dpo today as well. I've been tracking my symptoms with countdowntopregancy.com. I had really bad cramping 8 dpo, but it went away. I'm a little queasy, but not enough to have to want to puke. (However I was reading the morning sickness starts around 4-6 weeks) I feel really gassy, bloated and a little light headed, but all these symptoms can mean AF is coming soon...
> 
> So I don't know what to expect. I'm going out tomorrow to get the cheapest test at the drug store. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, I'm expecting a BFN.
> 
> Good Luck to you ladies!

Hey there, I just got my BFP last night at 12dpo, and reading your post your symptoms sound so like mine. When I'm thinking back I have felt slightly queasy every morning for the last 5 mornings (4th week). I haven't puked, but like you, I just felt green around the gills. Also felt gassy, bloated and slightly dizzy, but it was the exhaustion that made me start to hope. Been sleepy and exhausted since 5dpo. No boob pain at all, just slightly tender nips at 10dpo that were barely noticable. Your symptoms are so like mine you have got to get a BFP!!!

A truck load of Baby Dust coming your way xxx

:dust:


----------



## hunnybun

Huge Congrats Anna...that is fab news! So happy for you :hugs:

Hey iamsavita...I'm rooting for you too, and like Anna said if your symptoms are like hers, then hopefully you will get your BFP too!

I'm too scared to test again, think i'm going to try and distract myself and see if the witch shows up on Sunday....fingers crossed she doesn't.

I'll let you all know!

Anna, now comes all the exciting part...wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Ksterny

Anna2208 said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna2208 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling really sick the past couple of days? I feel really dizzy and icky if that makes sense! Hope it's a bfp for you :) your symptoms sound good!
> 
> 
> Hey Midgey,
> 
> 
> What dpo are you? I've been feeling sick since 10dpo but only in the mornings. I've had a few dizzy spells too and feel like I just can't focus. Is that like you? Also, every day since 5dpo I have felt so so tired. My boobs are fine and don't feel tender anymore and that was my telling point before I got my last BFP. Fingers crossed for testing on Saturday X so scared!
> 
> Hope your sickness turns out to the be a big BFP for you xClick to expand...
> 
> I got my bfp yesterday :) hope these are good signs for you anna :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Midgey, I got brave and took a test tonight and got a BFP! Holy sh..........cow!!!! Double edge sword though because I got my smear results tonight too and they're abnormal :-(
> 
> Hunnybun and undomestic - it ain't over until that hag arrives so let's hope your levels go nuts over the next 2 days and we all get our BFPs!! XxClick to expand...


Anna and Midgy what dpo were you or how many days before AF was due did you get your bfps. I am 13dpo and have been feeling really icky also. I haven't felt like this in a while and the hot flashes are killing me. I feel like AF is going to start any sec. I get that bubbly tummy weird feeling, but I also remember SWEARING AF was going to start with my last pg so I didn't even test until 3 days after (bfp and miscarriage).


----------



## midgey123

Hi ksterny I got my bfp at 9 dpo but had a chemical this evening your symptoms sound good


----------



## Ksterny

midgey123 said:


> Hi ksterny I got my bfp at 9 dpo but had a chemical this evening your symptoms sound good

Sorry to hear that.... that is the one bad thing about testing early... 

I've had 5 miscarriages so my heart feels for ya. I got a bfn this morning at 13dpo, I just don't understand why all the symptoms but no bfp... grrrr


----------

